# Some TdF pics from the past...



## Fogdweller (Mar 26, 2004)

Spent some time tonight scanning some of my favorite pics from past tours. July, the best month of the year, should prove to be an exciting one. Hope you enjoy the photos, sorry I didn't have more time to write some naration on them...

1931 - Antonin Magne blocks a final attack from Joseph Demuysere. "I wouldn't start it again for all the money in the world. The fatigue is nothing, the pain isn't much more, but the fear of not winning was truly horrible for me."









1925 - Ottavio Bottecchia takes advantage of a three minute break in Abbeville. Ottavio won four stages that year including the first and last stages and took the overall by 54 minutes.









1955 - Louison Bobet, while in the world champ's jersey, attacked on the Ventoux in order to distance himself from Geminiani and Ferdi Kubler. Geminiani minimized his losses that day but Kubler's crack became one of the legends of the Ventoux. Exhausted and dehydrated, he fought up the mountain as long as he could before seeking refuge in a roadside cafe. Finally emerging, he mounted his bike and took to the course... in the wrong direction! The experience convinced him to quit the sport.









1910 - Octave Lapize walked many stretches over the Pyrenees but had enough time in hand to maintain a victory in Paris.









1928 - The Alcyon team dominated the '28 tour sweeping the podium in Paris. Here Maurice De Waele leads Verevaecke, his team leader Nicholas Frantz, Rebry and Mertens in the French countryside. Frantz held the jersey wire to wire that year.









1952 - The great one, Fausto Coppi had dispatched the group from his wheel on the previous climb, the Galibier. Seen here on the lower stretch of the Sestrieres, Coppi had almost 12 minutes at the start of the climb. Coppi took the KOM jersey and the overall by 28 minutes in Paris. 









1964 - The epic battle on the Puy de Dome between two of the tour's greatest dualers, Jacques Anquetil and Raymond Poulidor. Poulidor says of the day,"We were side by side. I slowed down, he slowed down. I attacked, he responded. It was astounding." Poulidor took the day but was second in Paris at 55 seconds.









1970 - Merckx powers up the Ventoux several minutes ahead of Martin Vandenbossche. The Ventoux was dropped from the tour after Simpson's death in '67 but brought back with a summit finish made for Merckx. Eddy was near collapse when he came off the bike at the finish. "...this extraordinary hill, scorched by the sun, can only be climbed in pain."









1970 - Again on the Ventoux, tour director Jacques Goddet walks a bouquet to the Simpson monument at the very moment Merckx passes in yellow. The heat was suffocating that day.









1982 - The climb is unknown. From left to right, Lubbberding and Zoetemelk, Van Impe in dots, Phil Anderson in white, Hinault in yellow, Peter Winnen in the Capri jersey and Bernard Vallet on the far left.









1979 - On the Champs-Elysees, Zoetemelk took one last shot at the jersey but was closely marked by Hinault. The two dualed in Paris in front of a million spectators but Hinault won the day and the overall.









1986 - On the Alpe-d'Huez, Lemond and Hinault cross the finish together with time in the bank. Lemond solidified his lead in his first tour victory and Hinault capped off his career in style.









1991 - After a stage win in the '89 tour, Indurain vaulted himself into history with the first of his 5 consecutive tour wins. Despite his size, the mountains were always a strong hunting ground for the Spainard. 









1997 - A 23 year old Ullrich puts the hammer down in the Alpes to become Germany's first and only tour winner. 









2001 - Stage 14 at the finish on the Luz-Ardiden, Roberto Laiseka took the day but Ullrich conceded the overall victory to Armstrong with a sporting gesture at the finish. He attacked Armstrong all day but was closely covered on every occasion.


----------



## Suddha (Aug 2, 2002)

*Thank you!*

Thanks for taking the time to scan and post these. I am now suitably keyed up for the month of July!


----------



## Einstruzende (Jun 1, 2004)

Great Stuff. Could some enlightened individual identify these riders? I'm afraid I can only get Armstrong, Ullrich, LeMond, Hinault, and Merckx.


----------



## mrrun2fast (Apr 14, 2003)

Thanks! 

Those were some great pics. I loved the really old ones.


----------



## Ignatz (Sep 9, 2004)

*Nice*

Nice pictoral timeline Foggy. Love the pic of Fasuto solo on the climb. The old-timer pictures are always more motivating for me. I drool over the latest and greatest gear in my LBS then I see those pictures and remember that any one of those guys could kick my butt on that "antiquated" equipment. It's all about the engine...


----------



## EpicX (Mar 11, 2002)

Einstruzende said:


> Great Stuff. Could some enlightened individual identify these riders? I'm afraid I can only get Armstrong, Ullrich, LeMond, Hinault, and Merckx.


the first color one is Eddy Merckx of course.

next one is on Ventoux, a memorial to a british rider that died there in the 60's, Simpson i think

next one is Bernard Hinault, 5 time winner. I think thats Phil Anderson (ex motorola) behind him and to his right.

next one is Hinault again in the lead.

then lemond and hinault

then Indurain and Chiapucci , awesome pic


----------



## Fogdweller (Mar 26, 2004)

Einstruzende said:


> Great Stuff. Could some enlightened individual identify these riders? I'm afraid I can only get Armstrong, Ullrich, LeMond, Hinault, and Merckx.


I had some time this morning and have captioned the photos. 2 days to the prologue... I'm goin' freekin' nutz!


----------



## Fogdweller (Mar 26, 2004)

Ignatz said:


> It's all about the engine...


Hey my man... nice to hear from you. Ya, the old photos are cool, the climbs on dirt and gravel, the peletons pulling over for a group swim in the ocean. Great stuff...


----------



## wooden legs (Oct 20, 2003)

what's going on in that one that looks like jan is giving lance a madison? great pics, the early ones were the riders are on fixed gears are intense.


----------



## Fogdweller (Mar 26, 2004)

wooden legs said:


> what's going on in that one that looks like jan is giving lance a madison?


It was a congratulatory hand shake, since he knew it was his last shot to win that particular tour.


----------



## wzq622 (Aug 3, 2004)

tight pics...


I really enjoyed the retro pics. The racers of yore makes current cyclists seem like huge pampered sissies.


----------



## thefunkyplumber (Sep 27, 2004)

*ah fer cry sakes*

I meant to post it in this thread
not that other old photos thread

spose I'd better add another one to compingsate

always was a fan of the Diablo


----------



## thefunkyplumber (Sep 27, 2004)

*anyone got a shot of him coming out of the fog at Sestriere?*

I was foolishly visiting Avignon that day


----------



## thefunkyplumber (Sep 27, 2004)

*and one for the merkins*

the winner on that great day
my first day at the Tour


----------



## giveme2wheels (Jul 1, 2005)

What a legacy!

One of the great things about the Tour is it's history. I love the stories, the humanity, the suffering. It is the greatest organized sporting event on earth!


----------

